# What type of lamp and fixture is this?



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

kaylamckayla said:


> Hi! I was wondering what type of fixture this is, and how the light is controlled?
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/r6xxcc98yotuqw6/IMG_5648.JPG
> 
> I know it's a linear pendant fixture with T8 fluorescent lamps. At first I thought it had cross baffles, but seems like it is actually exposed. What do those little rectangular things on the fixture do? Do they effect the way the light illuminates at all?













That's just for the look.


Welcome to the forum:thumbsup:


----------



## gmihok (Apr 29, 2013)

The reflector provides up light between 10-15%.


----------

